# Pm Rml 1640v Lathe Drool



## coolidge (Jul 21, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 21, 2015)

Looks like the RML. That (RML) is my dream lathe should I trip and fall into a pile of money. VERY robust compound design on this lathe (pet peeve of mine after seeing one of the skimpy(er) ones snap under load). Buy two and I'll be your friend forever? 

Ok...that was a bit over the top.  

(yea, just watched the vids. Real nice lathe.)


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 21, 2015)

I recommend buying both, then just sell the one you don't want after you try them out for about 6 months.  I'll be happy to offload both of them, maybe at he same time.    And the Haas too!


----------



## tmarks11 (Jul 21, 2015)

So why does the Grizzly have triple vee bed and the PM have a double vee?

The catalog that I found from sunmaster only showed double vee.

I am guessing while they look similar, they are made at different factories.  That big a difference in the main casting doesn't seem like the sort of option you pick out of a catalog when spec'ing your machine.  Maybe Matt can shed some light on this.

I think I would go with PM, even if it costs more in the end.  I am convinced Matt has got your back when he buys machinery for you.  You aren't buying from a big soul-less warehouse who doesn't care that rust on the bed of you $14k machine irritates you....

Ask if the PM RML-1640V has a separate forced lubrication pump.  The Grizzly one does. (Note: that the non-VFD RML-1640 doesn't have a forced lube pump).

Please note that the youtube video above is of the TML-1640, not the RML-1640.  You can see the TML label plate on the machine; also the RML has  the front chip drawer vs the one piece casting of the RML)

http://www.sunmaster-cnc.com/lathe_tml.htm


----------



## Pb57 (Jul 22, 2015)

I ordered the RML16-60 V a month ago. Cant wait to get it but I just got the Clausing 4903 10X24 that's keeping me occupied for now. Paul


----------



## coolidge (Jul 23, 2015)

Pb57 was it the PM lathe or some other brand? Congrats by the way, pics on arrival please.


----------



## coolidge (Jul 24, 2015)

Tmarks11 frankly the Grizzly triple V ways is one of the reasons I'm shying away from that lathe. I get what the design goal was there but nobody else importing this lathe has triple V ways. I'd rather go with the tried and true normal V ways. Also the reason best I can tell why the variable speed version of this lathe has a forced lubrication pump is the higher spindle speed, up to 2,500 rpm vs the non-variable speed lathe tops out at 2,000 rpm.


----------



## Pb57 (Jul 24, 2015)

I ordered it from Matt, its a PM


----------



## coolidge (Jul 24, 2015)

Pb57 said:


> I ordered it from Matt, its a PM



Are you going to hire a rigger to install it? If I pull the trigger on one of these I will have to have it shipped to the local rigger and have them bring it out with a fork lift and skates to place it in my garage. About $1,000 for that ouch but I'm not equipped to wrestle a 3,000 lb lathe.


----------



## Pb57 (Jul 24, 2015)

My nephew is a farmer and has a new John Deere Skid Loader, the largest they make. It huge and can safely lift 4000 lbs with its forks. I don't know how it is delivered though. Hopefull the trucker can get it to the back of the truck or the edge if its a flat bed so we can get to it with the skid loader. Paul


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 24, 2015)

coolidge said:


> I'm not equipped to wrestle a 3,000 lb lathe.



Hmmmm, you could be, I just happen to have an extra fork lift. A low clearance one.  7000#


----------



## coolidge (Jul 24, 2015)

Yeah then after I'm done with it I could park it in the front yard and let weeds grow up around it, then I'd fit right in with some of these local junk hoarders. Ahaha I was driving through Hockingson the other day and they had unearthed this huge truck with a big log crane on the back, it had been completely encased in blackberries there was still a blackberry patch stuck to the thing. lol


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 24, 2015)

Industrial yard art


----------

